# 2 Weeks Post-Op and....



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Surgery went well and recovery was easier than I thought it would be. Not 100% yet, but taking it a day at a time. I went in with 3 nodules (the two larger ones were biopsied 3 times), the 3rd smallest nodule (1.2cm per patholgy) was never biopsied and came back positive for papillary cancer...yea!! (insert sarcasm). Nice surprise there, let me tell ya.

Before sugery I had my daughter's peridatrician do a "complete" thryoid panel due to some symptoms I had noticed and because of our family history. After a lot of going back and forth, he finally agreed to do it. I called them yesterday for the results since I hadn't heard back from them and of course they told me her levels were all within the "normal" range. I wasn't able to get much out of the nurse over the phone except that her TSH level was 3.4 and I wasn't able to get the other test results. I'm sorry, but in my book, that is not normal. I have an appt to meet with the Dr tomorrow morning and get the results in my hands, but my question is....are range levels the same for teens as they are for adults?? She's 13.


----------

